# anyone had any luck using bunpers?



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

we caught the crap out of them like 2 weeks ago but couldnt get the anchor hung and drifted WAY to fast to even get one down:banghead:banghead


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

They are truly TERRIBLE baits and those little spines on the belly canhurt like bee stings if they stick you. 

I've never had anything take one.

Some people call them Leatherbacks. I think they are related but it's a different species. Both a AWFUL baits and bothwill hurt youif you get stuck.

Throw 'em back... carefully!

Jim


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Good info Jim T..Leather Jackets, Crazy Fish....Not good for anything except once..After Ivan they would eat anything..Including these...Dont mess with them you will get stuck..I dont know how many people over the years on the pier ive told..Then a couple seconds later you hear yelling or crying..:banghead


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

i have always called them moonfish, at least the one in the picture, they suck for live bait but work ok for chunking.


----------



## grippingrain (Jul 24, 2009)

They have alot of spines but are good bait. Drop one down and you will see.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

the Atlantic bumper is OK if you need a live bait and its all you can catch, they are a small member of the jack family and will therefore last all day, but they are not as good as a sardine or small hardtail up top or a pinfish down below. The fish pictured above is an Atlantic bumper (Chloroscombrus chrysurus), it is not a Moonfish (Selene setapinnis), Lookdown (Selene vomer) or the dreaded and very painful Leatherjacket (Oligoplites saurus). They do have two very sharp anal fin spines but there is no poison like on the leatherjacket.

I've used them over the years off the GS and DI piers to catch a few kings, some jack crevalle, and one big red drum. The flanks make a very good strip bait for inshore or offshore use.


----------

